# frog tank requirements??



## lizardsNturtles (Apr 26, 2009)

what are the tank requirements for frogs?? 
thanks


----------



## nat0810 (Apr 26, 2009)

requirements differ greatly from species to species.

What species are u looking at mate?


----------



## lizardsNturtles (Apr 26, 2009)

i dont know. well i do like the green tree frogs around so i might just start off with one of them


----------



## lizardsNturtles (Apr 26, 2009)

requirements for gtf's??


----------



## nat0810 (Apr 27, 2009)

My set up is:

2.5 ft tank, with glass partition siliconed in for 1/3 water 2/3 land.
Tropical plantation soil topped with reptibark
2 live plnts.
Couple large sticks for perching
2.0 UV fleuro light

Also check out th careshet below.

http://frogs.org.au/arc/caresheets.html


----------



## lizardsNturtles (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks that sounds nice thats the size tank i was planning on


----------



## Geckogod (May 24, 2009)

My set up is for two green tree frogs it is a 2 ft tank with gravel sloped so that one side has water, and the other is land, I use an aquarium heater which is the easiest way to heat a tank, some climbing logs a few plants for cover a fake log for them to rest in and a fake background, plus a uv light ontop of the mesh like cover thats more like metal with lots of holes in it. They seem to love it and are always moving around at night and sleep on the backgound and logs throguhout the day. make sure that if you get sticks from under a gum tree or something outside to wash it out and soak it for a day or so.

the way I set up mine is probly the easy way but if you have the time and money then seting up the tank the way nato810 has explained is probly going to look better when finished.


----------



## nat0810 (May 26, 2009)

example. My Litoria Fallax set up.

My GTF set up in almost the same fashion.


----------



## Nethair (Jun 5, 2009)

hi! what do you recommend as frog breeds go... i was thinking gtfs but they get quite bit dont they?


----------

